# Car not showing on the map



## Will V (Oct 25, 2014)

I am able to log in and go online, but once I am online, I go check the passenger app and my car is nowhere to be found so I can't take any trips. Is this happening to anyone else? If so how did you fix it?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Turn Bluetooth off, turn Wi-fi off, close everything, open the Uber Driver app and try again.

Close all your apps and power off your phone. Then boot back up and try again -- Uber Driver only. Sometimes your phone memory is too clogged up.

If that fails, delete the Uber Driver app, re-download, reinstall, and try again with NO other apps running. Sometimes the app software goes bad.

If that doesn't work -- is there a Greenlight Hub near you?


----------



## bharathkumar9386 (Nov 25, 2021)

JimKE said:


> Turn Bluetooth off, turn Wi-fi off, close everything, open the Uber Driver app and try again.
> 
> Close all your apps and power off your phone. Then boot back up and try again -- Uber Driver only. Sometimes your phone memory is too clogged up.
> 
> ...





JimKE said:


> Turn Bluetooth off, turn Wi-fi off, close everything, open the Uber Driver app and try again.
> 
> Close all your apps and power off your phone. Then boot back up and try again -- Uber Driver only. Sometimes your phone memory is too clogged up.
> 
> ...


Same problem to me


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sometimes it takes 15 seconds for your car to slide across the screen to the blue dot where you are.

Also you should check your driver preferences to make sure you have the appropriate ones turned on.


----------

